# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Օգնեք տնտեսագետներ ջան

## Haykolo1991

ես տնտեսագետ եմ սովորում,բայց ինչ- ինչ պատճառներով ոչինչ չգիտեմ :Sad: .... 0 եմ...հիմա ուզում եմ մյուս տարի հասնեմ կուրսեցիներիս,կամ էլ կարեւոր չի իրանց հասնեմ,ինչ անեմ..ինչ կարելիա անել,որ լավ տնետսագիտություն իմանամ,լավ մասնագետ դառնամ...կամ գրքեր ասեք կարդամ :Sad:

----------

Adriano (27.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (27.06.2010), Գանգրահեր (18.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Սկզբի համար վերցրու այս գիրքն ու սկսիր կարդալ:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (27.06.2010), Yevuk (27.06.2010)

----------


## Zangezur

> ես տնտեսագետ եմ սովորում,բայց ինչ- ինչ պատճառներով ոչինչ չգիտեմ.... 0 եմ...հիմա ուզում եմ մյուս տարի հասնեմ կուրսեցիներիս,կամ էլ կարեւոր չի իրանց հասնեմ,ինչ անեմ..ինչ կարելիա անել,որ լավ տնետսագիտություն իմանամ,լավ մասնագետ դառնամ...կամ գրքեր ասեք կարդամ


Մի քիչ նկարագրի էլի որ կուրս էս, բանակաից էս եկել, որ իմանանք ինչ առաջարկենք ու մեկել ինչ բաժին էս սովուրում

----------


## Haykolo1991

Sovorum em karavarum bajin,poxadrvel em 4rd kurs

----------


## davidus

> Sovorum em karavarum bajin,poxadrvel em 4rd kurs


ժողից ես???  :Smile: 

եթե հա, ուրեմն գրադարանից "կապույտ գիրք"-ը ճարի: Դրանով հաստատ կհասնես ընկերներիդ, հետո եթե ուզենաս, կարող ես ավելի խորանալ:

Բայց դե քեզ ավելի շատ մենեջմենթ ա պետք, դա էլ աչքաթող մի արա, դա ավելի դժվար ա:

----------


## Haykolo1991

> Sovorum em karavarum bajin,poxadrvel em 4rd kurs


կներեք որ անգլերեն տառերով եմ գրել մոռացել էի

----------


## Adriano

Հարգելի տնտեսագետ, ինչպես հասկացա դու կառավարման մասնագետ պետք է դառնաս, սակայն, նախքան կառավարման մեջ հմտանալը, պետք է լավ իմանաս տնտեսագիտության տեսություն: Ես քեզ խորհուրդ կտամ անպայման հետևել ռուսական գրականությանը: Շատ եմ հավանում Չեպուրինա գիրքը, որը անդրադռնում է գրեթե բոլոր տնտեսագիտական հարցերին: Անգլերեն գրքերը ևս հաջող են, սակայն ռուսական գրականության մեջ ինձ գրավում է վերջինիս սրությունը: Հատկապես լավ հասկանալու համար պետք է տնտեսագիտական հարցերին վերաբերվել խորքային, քանզի տնտեսական կյանքը խիստ կապված է մարդկային պարզագույն վարքագծի հետ: Օրինակ սպառման մոդելը, պարզագույն սպառումը կախված է բնակչության եկամտից, վերջինիս աճը հանգեցնում է սպառման աճին և ընդհակառակը: Եթե հարցեր կլինեն Չեպուրինայից տարբեր թեմաների շուրջ խնդրեմ ես քեզ կբացատրեմ:

----------

Ժունդիայի (27.06.2010)

----------


## Haykolo1991

> Հարգելի տնտեսագետ, ինչպես հասկացա դու կառավարման մասնագետ պետք է դառնաս, սակայն, նախքան կառավարման մեջ հմտանալը, պետք է լավ իմանաս տնտեսագիտության տեսություն: Ես քեզ խորհուրդ կտամ անպայման հետևել ռուսական գրականությանը: Շատ եմ հավանում Չեպուրինա գիրքը, որը անդրադռնում է գրեթե բոլոր տնտեսագիտական հարցերին: Անգլերեն գրքերը ևս հաջող են, սակայն ռուսական գրականության մեջ ինձ գրավում է վերջինիս սրությունը: Հատկապես լավ հասկանալու համար պետք է տնտեսագիտական հարցերին վերաբերվել խորքային, քանզի տնտեսական կյանքը խիստ կապված է մարդկային պարզագույն վարքագծի հետ: Օրինակ սպառման մոդելը, պարզագույն սպառումը կախված է բնակչության եկամտից, վերջինիս աճը հանգեցնում է սպառման աճին և ընդհակառակը: Եթե հարցեր կլինեն Չեպուրինայից տարբեր թեմաների շուրջ խնդրեմ ես քեզ կբացատրեմ:


Շնորհակալություն ,իսկ հայերենով գիրք չկա,կարող եմ ինստիտուտից վերցնել Տնտեսագիտության Տեսություն գիրքը ու կարդալ,,,բայց ամենաշատը կուզեմ այնպիսի գիրք լինի որ դասախոսի բացատրելու կարիքը քիչ զգացվի

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Իհարկե կան՝ Գորթնի, կամ Փ. Սամուելսոն և Վ. Նորդհաուս: Բավականին դյուրընթեռնելի են: Գումարած դրան Կիրակոսյանի Կապույտ երկհատորյակը:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (27.06.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> ես տնտեսագետ եմ սովորում,բայց ինչ- ինչ պատճառներով *ոչինչ չգիտեմ.... 0 եմ*...հիմա ուզում եմ մյուս տարի հասնեմ կուրսեցիներիս,կամ էլ կարեւոր չի իրանց հասնեմ,ինչ անեմ..ինչ կարելիա անել,որ լավ տնետսագիտություն իմանամ,լավ մասնագետ դառնամ...կամ գրքեր ասեք կարդամ





> Sovorum em karavarum bajin,*poxadrvel em 4rd kurs*


Ի՞նչ էր պատճառը, որ անցած 3 տարիների ընթացքում ոչինչ չես սովորել: Իսկ չե՞ս կարծում, որ մասնագիտությունդ սխալ ես ընտրել:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ժող ջան ես տնտեսագետ չեմ,բայց ուզում եմ ծանոթանալ ուղղակի,ինչ գիրք խորհորդ կտաք,նախորոք անչափ շնորհակալություն :Ok:

----------


## Adriano

> Շնորհակալություն ,իսկ հայերենով գիրք չկա,կարող եմ ինստիտուտից վերցնել Տնտեսագիտության Տեսություն գիրքը ու կարդալ,,,բայց ամենաշատը կուզեմ այնպիսի գիրք լինի որ դասախոսի բացատրելու կարիքը քիչ զգացվի


Դե հայերեն գրքերից նշեցին մի քանիսը, սակայն հայկական գրեքերի որակը այն չի ինչ-որ պետք է, այսինքն այնքան խորը չեն: Օրինակ Գոռթնիի հայերեն թարգմանածը խայտառակ բանա, ուրեմն Գոռթնիի հաստ գրքում ավելի քիչ բան կա գրված քան ասենք Չեպուրինի համեմատաբար բարակ գրքում: Սակայն նշեմ սկզբի համար, որ կարելիա ասենք Գոռթնիից բացի այլ անգլերեն գիրք հայերեն թարգմանաված կարդալ: Բայց մեկա դաժե սկզբի համար ռուսական դրվածքը ուրիշա , ավելի լավնա:

----------

Ժունդիայի (27.06.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժող ջան ես տնտեսագետ չեմ,բայց ուզում եմ ծանոթանալ ուղղակի,ինչ գիրք խորհորդ կտաք,նախորոք անչափ շնորհակալություն


Շատ հետաքրքիր են Միջազգային տնտեսական հարաբերությունները, Համաշխարհային տնտեսությունը: Կարդա թեկուզ դասագրքերը. ժողում կան: Մեկ էլ Տնտեսագիտական ուսմունքների պատմություն /Կիրակոսյան. էլի ժողի դասագիրք է/:

Իսկ թեմայի հեղինակին որպես թեթև գիրք, որը նաև հայերենով կա, կարող եմ խորհուրդ տալ *Տնտեսագիտություն բոլորի համար* գիրքը. ցանկացած բուհի գրադարանում կլինի: Իսկ տնտեսագիտական տերմինների բացատրության համար՝ Բայադյանի *Ֆինանսա-վիճակագրական բացատրական բառարանը*:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (27.06.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

Ամեն մի գիրք էլ, իհարկե, իր առավելությունները ունի, ու ձեր բոլորի նշածներն էլ շատ լավ ու օգտակար են, բյաց եթե դու ուզում ես ամենասկզբից սկսել, ինձ թվում է Լեոի նշած Մակկոնելլ-ի գրքից ավելի լավը չկա: Նախ ասեմ, որ Մակկոնելլը գրված է ամերիկացիների համար, չափից դուրս պարզ ու հասկանալի է, օրինակները շատ են ու կենցաղային: Մի խոսքով այն է, ինչը քեզ պետք է: 

Իսկ էդ կարդալուց հետո թույլ տուր ես էլ քեզ խորհուրդ տամ՝ Դաֆտ-ի «Մենեջմենտ» գիրքը: Հենց կառավարիչների համար է, շատ լավ գրած, ուղղակի տեղյակ չեմ հայերենը կա թե չէ: 

Ես ինքս, երբ 1-ին կուրսում էի, ես էլ եմ սկսել Աստղի նշած Մարկոսյանի «Տնտեսագիտություն բոլորի համար» գրքից, բայց կարգին բան չհասկանալով, քանի որ առարկան ինձ համար նոր էր, մի կողմ եմ դրել, սկսելով Մակկոնելլը: Այն մարդու համար, ում համար տնտեսագիտություն առարկան նոր գիտություն է, կարծում եմ պետք է սկսել Մակկոնելլից:

----------


## Zangezur

> Շնորհակալություն ,իսկ հայերենով գիրք չկա,կարող եմ ինստիտուտից վերցնել Տնտեսագիտության Տեսություն գիրքը ու կարդալ,,,բայց ամենաշատը կուզեմ այնպիսի գիրք լինի որ դասախոսի բացատրելու կարիքը քիչ զգացվի


Օգտվիր նոր գրված «տնտեսագիտության տեսություն» գրքից, հեղինակը՝ Հ. Աղաջանյան, շատ պարզ ու հասկանալի գրվածա, հայ հեղինակների կողմից գրված ամենահաջողված գրքերիցա: Գրադարանում երևի թե չլինի, հարցրու Ժողի կառավարման շենքի գրախանաթում

----------

